# Time Trialing - Dying on it's Arris?



## Smokin Joe (13 Aug 2014)

Looking at the results posted on the Time Trialing Forum I was astonished to see how few riders were in most of the events, even 25s, long the most popular distance and run by established clubs down to fields in the thirties. 

http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?s=864792433b62cb74c13c16090a3f4bcd&showforum=41

Considering how popular cycling has become that was a surprise, when I was racing most open events had full start sheets of 120 riders with a good number of returned entries. Just a blip, or has the Race of Truth bit the dust in favour of sportives?


----------



## TissoT (13 Aug 2014)

Could be that less people are joining clubs , this is the normal route to time trialing
would Imagen that sportive numbers are high , And track cycling is also seeing a small increase !


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Aug 2014)

Numbers vary at the local 10 I tend to do from 30 odd to 80 plus. Seems to have been static across the last few years. Weather plays a part and fewer pro racers ride when they are in the road racing season.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2014)

I'm imagining Sportives - not racing but they can pretend, and not got enough balls to put a number on their back against a clock.


----------



## User269 (13 Aug 2014)

When I first joined CC Weymouth there would be at most 6 of us (usually vets) on the weekly TT. For some years now it's been 15 - 30 each week, and it's thriving! Same with all the area clubs, Poole Wheelers etc.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Aug 2014)

User269 said:


> When I first joined CC Weymouth there would be at most 6 of us (usually vets) on the weekly TT. For some years now it's been 15 - 30 each week, and it's thriving! Same with all the area clubs, Poole Wheelers etc.


Looking on a former clubs website the numbers for club events seem to be around the same as they were 20 or even forty years ago. But going by the link to the time trial forum open events are scraping the barrel for entrants. So it seems the same percentage of clubmen still ride TTs, but perhaps the number of clubs has fallen so much the overall figures are down. 

I can't help wondering why cycling clubs are doing very little to cash in on the boom by making attempts to attract new members. My last club folded in it's centenary year because it ignored the fact that an aging membership was dying off in sufficient numbers to eventually kill it stone dead.


----------



## TissoT (13 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Looking on a former clubs website the numbers for club events seem to be around the same as they were 20 or even forty years ago. But going by the link to the time trial forum open events are scraping the barrel for entrants. So it seems the same percentage of clubmen still ride TTs, but perhaps the number of clubs has fallen so much the overall figures are down.
> 
> I can't help wondering why cycling clubs are doing very little to cash in on the boom by making attempts to attract new members. My last club folded in it's centenary year because it ignored the fact that an aging membership was dying off in sufficient numbers to eventually kill it stone dead.


Would be interested to know what club this is ...


----------



## zizou (13 Aug 2014)

Its not just sportives that have grown road, track, cx and circuit racing has too with many races over subscribed. I think for many this sort of racing is more interesting than blasting up and down a dual carriageway on your own.

Although that being said im not sure if TTs are in decline - there are still lots of popular events and some clubs still have healthy numbers at their confined events.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> club*men*



This might be part of the problem.


----------



## TissoT (13 Aug 2014)

Also taking into account Time trialing is a specialist discipline .... 
That doesn't suit every cyclist


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Aug 2014)

Strava ... the modern route to bragging rights ....


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Aug 2014)

tissot said:


> Would be interested to know what club this is ...


Goodmayes Wheelers, based near Romford in Essex.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Aug 2014)

srw said:


> This might be part of the problem.


From the cyclists I see out and about these days the proportion of serious female cyclists appears to be much greater than it was in the days when time trialing was thriving, so I wouldn't put that down to it's demise.


----------



## gds58 (14 Aug 2014)

I work in a high end bike shop in Essex and therefore get to talk to a lot of guys and girls who are in clubs and racing etc. It seems that the numbers turning up for club evening 10's and 25's have increased considerably to the point that some are being turned away. However I get the feeling that a majority of these riders won't take the plunge into 'proper' open events where they can really test themselves against a greater number of good riders. Big fish in a small pond scenario!! This even applies to some guys who are maybe doing middle 22's on a club's sporting 10 course and winning the evening 10 so everybody thinks they're a bit of a hero. The reality is that they'd get beaten by a minute or more in a decent open event but would probably learn a lot more quickly how to ride faster/better. So many of them seem to be obsessed with bl**dy STRAVA which has now got completely out of hand and proves nothing. Time Trials are called 'The race of truth' for a reason, it seems that a lot of riders don't like the truth!!


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2014)

In my district there have been a few open events that have been over subscribed this year, this never normally happens since the courses are slow and ropey, to not get a ride on the J2/9 because you aren't quick enough would have reduced many to laughter only a year ago, this year it has been a reality. Fast course events throughout the country are still attracting full fields too.

The above is also, true club events are attracting big numbers (including lots of female riders...) but many riders aren't bothering with open events for whatever reason. Whether it is about the level of competition I don't know, it is true that club events generally have a lower level of competition (I win club events with minutes to spare yet have never won an open, usually trounced by several minutes) but I think other factors put people off, such as the perception if the "step up" to different distances, people who don't do them seem to think a 25 is a big deal vs a 10. Then there is the fact you can just turn up on the day to a club event vs pre entering an open, this suits some people's lifestyles.


----------



## Bollo (14 Aug 2014)

I'd chuck in the growing evil of triathlons hoovering up some of the TT talent.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2014)

I think that one works both ways. I am seeing more and more triathletes turning out to time trials this season.


----------



## Bollo (14 Aug 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I think that one works both ways. I am seeing more and more triathletes turning out to time trials this season.


Fairy nuff. Maybe it's like you and gds said earlier about the split between club and open competitions. Triathletes might be entering the club competitions to get some training in, but do their 'open' competing with the dip and jog thrown in. I'm only surmising - it'd be interesting (but probably OT) to know whether triathlon draws support away from the single-event clubs or acts as a net benefit.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2014)

Bollo said:


> Fairy nuff. Maybe it's like you and gds said earlier about the split between club and open competitions. Triathletes might be entering the club competitions to get some training in, but do their 'open' competing with the dip and jog thrown in. I'm only surmising - it'd be interesting (but probably OT) to know whether triathlon draws support away from the single-event clubs or acts as a net benefit.



I meant in open events too, there seems to be loads of people from Tri clubs at both club and open events in my district this season. Not asserting anything or making a point here, just saying I've seen quite a lot of them vs previous years


----------



## Brightski (15 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Looking at the results posted on the Time Trialing Forum I was astonished to see how few riders were in most of the events, even 25s, long the most popular distance and run by established clubs down to fields in the thirties.
> 
> http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?s=864792433b62cb74c13c16090a3f4bcd&showforum=41
> 
> Considering how popular cycling has become that was a surprise, when I was racing most open events had full start sheets of 120 riders with a good number of returned entries. Just a blip, or has the Race of Truth bit the dust in favour of sportives?


Nah, still going strong the fast courses are still getting full fields with returned entries,
Club events have got massive numbers compared to even 10 years ago..


----------



## Brahan (19 Aug 2014)

My local club would sometimes be delighted to get into double figures on a Tuesday 10, now there's 20-25 pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## jdtate101 (21 Aug 2014)

All the 10's I've done have been fully booked out, even having a long reserve list for on-the-day no show's, but they have been mostly open events available to book via the CTT website, which would probably explain it.


----------



## frank9755 (19 Sep 2014)

Time trialling is not booming but neither is it dying out. 
The figures that CTT put out have shown (contrary to a couple of the observations above and my own one below) that overall entries for open events are up a bit and club events are heading downwards.
We do a series of summer evening TTs on the traffic-free circuit at Hillingdon and this year we regularly got over 30 people. A couple of years ago we were around 12-15 per event. Our club 10s on the road (not a great course) are generally <10 people, but they always have been. 
Opens on fast courses sell out and on slow courses they don't.


----------



## jdtate101 (20 Sep 2014)

Another club hosted open today and it was packed. 125 starters, all age groups and also a few tandems.


----------



## Spartak (12 Oct 2014)

Good article about TT ing in the latest edition of 'Cyclist' magazine.

But must be lovely being a journalist & having the use of a Trek Speed Concept Project One ( £7220 ) !!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Oct 2014)

TT's ceased to be the race of truth sometime in the last 15 years when technology overtook most people's budgets. When I was riding them 25 years ago you could be competitve on a very modest budget because no matter how much you spent all racing bikes were pretty much equal. On occasion I achieved top ten placings in open events on a standard steel road bike, no skinsuit, no aero anything in fact. But nowadays most people need to spend 5k on a specialist TT bike to be competitive even in club events. Nowadays its the race of budget not of truth.


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2014)

I think at the top level of the sport its still the race of truth as budgets dont really come into it for the top teams - at the lower levels its all according how much you wanna push the boundaries of fitness and marginal gains without spending huge amounts. 

Club TTs i dont think people break the bank on their equipment from what ive seen


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Oct 2014)

What would put me off riding them again is a) the need for yet another bike, b) the need to spend time training on the TT bike, c) the knowledge that having spent 5k on said bike I'm going to be beaten by someone of equal fitness who has spent 10k on theirs, d) the knowledge that even if I did spend 10k, it would be obsolete in 5 years.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Oct 2014)

C) Money spent is not equal to drag reduction achieved! Most of the money bags may as well be riding a shopping bike given the proliferation of crap positions.
D) I do okay on my out of date TT bike (it must be at least 4-5 year old design, it's been replaced twice in the manufacturers line up already and as far as frame aerodynamics go, I doubt it was ever one of the top dogs, I bought it because it fit).

Not saying there isn't an arms race going on, there is, but I think the extent to which this impacts the average rider is not as dramatic as some make it sound.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (13 Oct 2014)

The only reason I haven't spent the children's inheritance on a ' super bike' for TT's, is that I doubt if such a bike would improve my times by more than a few seconds or so over 10 miles. 

As Robert says, much better to work on things like position and fitness first!


----------



## Sharky (14 Oct 2014)

+1
Having a clean dedicated bike for TT's is a good idea, but it doesn't have to be costly. I had an old Mercian track frame in the loft, originally bought in 68 and cleaned it up with a new pair of basic track wheels and used it as my TT bike through the 90's. My times were comparable with the previous gears bike I had been using. Since then, several upgrades, with new wheels, frame, bars - probably everything, but still fixed and was done over several years, so did not hit the annual budget very much.

But, I be will be turning Pro next year, riding for the Gov.UK.Pensions squad and am tempted to sell my soul to the Dolan devil and acquire something special for the "autumn" years.

Cheers Keith


----------



## Sharky (14 Oct 2014)

I know you always like photos, so ..

The first, taken in 1968 - My Mercian, with 5 speed 14-18 Simplex gears and a 54 TA ring, Stronglight 49d cranks. Note the "computer" on the handlebar clip - a Smiths Pocket Watch. GB bars & stem. And notice my shoes - I'd forgotten to bring my cycling shoes!
.







The second taken in 2007 - same frame, but everything else upgraded and now all fixed. A joy to ride, although has now been replaced with another track frame.








You don't have to spend a lot to get a competitive machine.
Cheers Keith


----------



## G3CWI (14 Oct 2014)

Sharky said:


> The second taken in 2007 - same frame, but everything else upgraded



Bloke on top looks downgraded. Sorry.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the photies Sharky, funnily enough when I last rode a time trial I too was riding a Mercian fixed, my old road frame from the 80s. Best wishes for your pro debut !


----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> TT's ceased to be the race of truth sometime in the last 15 years when technology overtook most people's budgets. When I was riding them 25 years ago you could be competitve on a very modest budget because no matter how much you spent all racing bikes were pretty much equal. On occasion I achieved top ten placings in open events on a standard steel road bike, no skinsuit, no aero anything in fact. But nowadays most people need to spend 5k on a specialist TT bike to be competitive even in club events. Nowadays its the race of budget not of truth.



I'm sorry FotE, but I disagree.

I believe it is still the race of truth, it is still you against the clock.

I am a MAMIL & took up TT ing approx 6 years ago, I haven't spent a fortune although I could, I like many in my club just enjoy trying to beat our PB's each week.


----------



## oldroadman (15 Oct 2014)

There will always be someone who has to have the latest kit. Usually it does little good because it's bought as a substitute for hard work!
The ITT can be a race of truth, and I expect more so at a place like Hillingdon which is a closed circuit. Out on the road you can be obstructed by traffic, helped by traffic, ride a "fast" course (which usually means big roads with plenty of passing traffic?). If any of those examples constitute a race of truth, then cloud cuckoo land exists. The only race of truth is on a closed road with no interference apart from weather, which is something we all have to contend with. Which makes places like Hillingdon look as close to that as you are likely to get.


----------



## Dan B (15 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm imagining Sportives - not racing but they can pretend, and not got enough balls to put a number on their back against a clock.


How many balls are needed to put a number on your back? Wouldn't safety pins be more effective?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (15 Oct 2014)

Dan B said:


> How many balls are needed to put a number on your back? Wouldn't safety pins be more effective?



You'd need sticky balls.


----------



## derrick (15 Oct 2014)

Our club struggles to get 10 riders on a Wednesday evening, this was my first year at TTing at the grand age of 62, really enjoyed them and looking forward to next years series, It would be good to see some of our Sunday riders doing them, Did get my other half and a couple of her mates to do the last 2 events. The three of them said they all enjoyed it, Most of us are on road bikes but we do have a couple on full blown TTbikes, but one guy is only 24 and he is quick, the club treats them as fun events and thats what i like, not to serious but still hard work. Most of us do end up in the pub after, so it's a good night out. Below is our course if anyone knows the area.
http://app.strava.com/activities/166904801


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Nov 2014)

Sharky said:


> I know you always like photos, so ..
> 
> The first, taken in 1968 - My Mercian, with 5 speed 14-18 Simplex gears and a 54 TA ring, Stronglight 49d cranks. Note the "computer" on the handlebar clip - a Smiths Pocket Watch. GB bars & stem. And notice my shoes - I'd forgotten to bring my cycling shoes!
> .
> ...


Nice pics, Sharky. The first one was taken the year before I started racing and brings back a few memories, I had a 49D chainset too. 

As you said in a previous post, a TT bike does not have to be costly. The biggest drag factor on a bike is the rider, not the machine itself which has a very small frontal area. I see some riders competing with tri bars clamped on top of their road bars without any adjustment to the bar height and they might just as well have put a parachute on their backs.


----------

